# Mancunian: από το Μάντσεστερ vs. "μανκιουνιανός"



## socratisv (Nov 17, 2009)

Mancunian is the adjective and demonym associtated with the city of Manchester, in north-west England. It may refer to:

The city of Manchester, in Greater Manchester, England 
The people of Manchester, or the list of people from Manchester
The Manchester dialect, also known as the Manc accent
The metropolitan county of Greater Manchester, in North West England


Σε ποδοσφαιρική αφήγηση θα το αποδίδατε περιφραστικά (λχ: ο ταλαντούχος νέος παίχτης από το Μάντσεστερ) ή .... θα νεολογούσατε;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 17, 2009)

Καλημέρα

Μπορεί (μπορεί) να έγραφα μαντσεστεριανός --σίγουρα όχι μανκιουνιανός.


----------



## sarant (Nov 17, 2009)

Και πού θα καταλάβει ο αναγνώστης τι θα πει Μανκιουνιανός;


----------



## socratisv (Nov 17, 2009)

sarant said:


> Και πού θα καταλάβει ο αναγνώστης τι θα πει Μανκιουνιανός;



Έλα μου ντε, πρωινιάτικα νεολογισμούς ονειρεύομαι:--)


----------



## nickel (Nov 17, 2009)

Καλημέρα. Αν κάποτε αποφασίσουμε να το βάλουμε στη γλώσσα μας, με την απαραίτητη εξήγηση στο ξεκίνημα, θα το κάνουμε _Μανκουνιανός_, από το Μανκούνιον (Mancunium), όπως λεγόταν το κάστρο του Μάντσεστερ. _Μανκούνιον_ βρίσκω στον Δρανδάκη, αλλά δεν αποκλείονται οι λογιότεροι εξελληνισμοί _Μαγκούνιον_ και _Μαγκουνιανός_.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 17, 2009)

Οι γαλλόφωνοι μπορεί να παραπονιούνται ότι ρίχνονται από την κυριαρχία τής αγγλικής γλώσσας, αλλά έχουν π.χ. επιβάλει το _Μονεγάσκος_ για τον προερχόμενο από το Μονακό, ενώ ο _Μανκουνιανός _των αγγλόφωνων είναι άγνωστος... :)


----------



## nickel (Nov 17, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Οι γαλλόφωνοι μπορεί να παραπονιούνται ότι ρίχνονται από την κυριαρχία τής αγγλικής γλώσσας, αλλά έχουν π.χ. επιβάλει το _Μονεγάσκος_ για τον προερχόμενο από το Μονακό, ενώ ο _Μανκουνιανός _των αγγλόφωνων είναι άγνωστος... :)


Όχι πως δεν θα μπορούσε να ισχύσει κι εδώ το σαραντάκειο «Και πού θα καταλάβει ο αναγνώστης τι θα πει Μονεγάσκος;», μόνο που εδώ θα μπορείς να απαντήσεις: «Να ανοίξει το λεξικό το στραβάδι».


----------



## Zazula (Nov 17, 2009)

nickel said:


> Όχι πως δεν θα μπορούσε να ισχύσει κι εδώ το σαραντάκειο «Και πού θα καταλάβει ο αναγνώστης τι θα πει Μονεγάσκος;», μόνο που εδώ θα μπορείς να απαντήσεις: «Να ανοίξει το λεξικό το στραβάδι».


Μα, γι' αυτό ακριβώς έγραψα ότι οι γαλλόφωνοι επέβαλαν το _Μονεγάσκος_ (και τεχνηέντως απέφυγαν να εξελληνίσουν το _Bordelais ;)_) και το έχουν πλέον και τα λεξικά, ενώ οι κακόμοιροι οι αγγλόφωνοι έμειναν πίσω στα τοπωνυμικά... Αλλά μετά έρχεται ένα στεϊτζοποιημένο _σταζ_ και τους φέρνει τα πάνω κάτω!


----------



## azimuthios (Nov 17, 2009)

Πρώτον, εγώ θα ήθελα συγκείμενο αν γίνεται και δεύτερον δεν νομίζω να έλεγα ούτε μαντσεστεριανός ούτε μανκουνιανός. Μάλλον το περιφραστικό θα προτιμούσα.

Και η άχρηστη γνώση της ημέρας: Άλλα ποδοσφαιρικά (και όχι μόνο) χρησιμοποιούμενα τοπωνύμια είναι το Τζόρντι για τους κατοίκους του Νιουκάσλ και το Σκάουζερ ή Σκάουζ για αυτούς του Λίβερπουλ


----------



## nickel (Nov 17, 2009)

socratisv said:


> Σε ποδοσφαιρική αφήγηση θα το αποδίδατε περιφραστικά (λχ: ο ταλαντούχος νέος παίχτης από το Μάντσεστερ) ...


Μα προφανώς, και όχι μόνο σε ποδοσφαιρική περιγραφή. Απλώς η συζήτηση πέρασε σε άλλες σφαίρες, μια και δεν είχαμε κάτι καλύτερο να κάνουμε. :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 17, 2009)

Ναι, σήμερα ήταν ο θρίαμβος της francophonie. :)


----------



## Zazula (Nov 17, 2009)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ναι, σήμερα ήταν ο θρίαμβος της francophonie. :)


Ζάζουλας = francophoniās.


----------



## SBE (Nov 17, 2009)

Τα τοπωνύμια των Γάλλων κρύβουν πολλές παγίδες. Όχι πως οι άλλοι πάνε πίσω. 
Μου έχουν πει εκατό φορές διάφοροι ότι στην γαλλική trivial pursuit υπάρχει ερώτηση πώς λέγονται οι κάτοικοι του Chateau Thierry. Σωστή απάντηση: Castrotheodoriciens.


----------



## nickel (Nov 17, 2009)

SBE said:


> στην γαλλική trivial pursuit υπάρχει ερώτηση πώς λέγονται οι κάτοικοι του Chateau Thierry. Σωστή απάντηση: Castrotheodoriciens.


Τι να σου πω, πανεύκολο. Όλοι άλλωστε έχουμε ακουστά τον Θεοδώριχο Δανιήλ Ερρίκο.


----------



## daeman (Nov 17, 2009)

Ο Τυρί Αρνί δεν είν' αυτός;  
Οπότε οι κάτοικοι του Chateau Thierry θα ήταν Καστροτυρινοί ή Τυροκαστρινοί;


----------



## Earion (Sep 1, 2010)

*Πώς λέγεται ο κάτοικος της Ακτής Ελεφαντοστού;*

Ποιο είναι το εθνικό του κατοίκου της Ακτής Ελεφαντοστού;

Η γαλλόφωνη Côte d'Ivoire (Ivory Coast) μεταφράζεται ωραιότατα στα ελληνικά Ακτή του Ελεφαντοστού. Έχουν φροντίσει τα λεξικά μας να αποθησαυρίσουν, να κατασκευάσουν ή να υποδείξουν το επίθετο που συνοδεύει τους κατοίκους της; Στο άρθρο της γαλλόφωνης Βικιπαίδειας υπάρχει η καταχώριση: Gentilé, (έτσι λέγεται το _εθνικό _ή _εθνώνυμο _στα γαλλικά, δίπλα στο ελληνογενές ethnonyme): *Ivoirien*. Δηλαδή στα ελληνικά; *Ιβουαριανός*;

Έτσι τους αποκαλούσε ο παρουσιαστής του χθεσινού αθλητικού αγώνα στην ΕΡΤ.

Και επί τη ευκαιρία:

Πώς λέγεται στα ελληνικά ο κάτοικος της Γενεύης;
Όχι βέβαια Γενοβέζος, αυτός είναι ο κάτοικος της ιταλικής Γένοβας ή Γένουας (ή Γενουάτης).

Υ.Γ. Όσο για τον κάτοικο του Μάντσεστερ, στα αρχαιοπρεπή ελληνικά των μέσων του 19ου αιώνα θα ήταν ασφαλώς Μαγχεστριανός, αφού το Μάντσεστερ λεγόταν Μαγχεστρία. Μάλιστα ο ραγδαία αναπτυσσόμενος βιομηχανικά Πειραιάς της τότε εποχής είχε πάρει την κολακευτική προσωνυμία Μαγχεστρία της Ανατολής.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 1, 2010)

Ιβοριανός ξέρω εγώ· μάλλον το μπέρδευε με το ιβουάρ χρώμα.

+1 για τον Μαγχεστριανό (αλλά ας τον ξεχάσουμε εκεί που βρισκόταν).

Για τον κάτοικο της Γενεύης, αν πάρουμε το λατινικό της όνομα Γεναύα, ίσως *Γεναύιος ή *Γεναυιανός --και τελικά, *Γενεύιος ή *Γενευός, *Γενευιανός, *Γενευιώτης κττ.

Εδιτ: Αν ήξερα από ποιον άγιο βαφτίστηκε ο Γενάβιος Τσιτλακίδης...

Εδιτ 2: Ο γκούγκλης, όταν του ζήτησα Γεναυός, μου έδωσε πρώτη επιλογή το λήμμα Γενεύη της ελληνικής βίκη. Τι ξέρει και δεν μας το λέει;


----------



## nickel (Sep 1, 2010)

Βλέποντας τη _Μαγχεστρία_, αναρωτιέμαι πώς και έχει ξεχάσει ένα από τα πιο σημαντικά κέντρα της Βιομηχανικής Επανάστασης ο Θεοτόκης των _Στοιχείων_, αλλά θυμήθηκε το Hull (που το έκανε _Hall_ και _Ούλλον_ — με δασεία στο πρωτότυπο, φαντάζομαι).

Αλλά ο κάτοικος της Κοτ ντ' Ιβουάρ έχει περισσότερο ενδιαφέρον. Ειλικρινώς, δεν με ξενίζει το ελληνικότατο _ιβουαριανός_. Αντίθετα, το εκλατινισμένο _ιβοριανός_ από το αγγλικό _αϊβόριαν_ (_Ivorian_), θα το δεχτεί καλύτερα το αφτί μας, έχει κυκλοφορήσει, έχει επικρατήσει θα πω, αλλά γλωσσικά είναι γελοίο. Δεν πατά καν στη λατινική (_eboreus_, «ελεφάντινος»), οπότε θα λέγαμε _*εβοριανός*_. Το λέει ένας, αλλά μπορεί να επηρεάστηκε από τον Σεζάρια Έβορα. 

ΥΓ. Να προσθέσω τις γαργάρες: Η Britannica έχει το _Ivorian_ μόνο σε λήμμα για την πρωτεύουσα Abidjan (και τρία άλλα δευτερεύοντα λήμματα): «Abidjan has a museum of traditional Ivorian art». Ο Πάπυρος, στο λήμμα _Αμπιτζάν_, γράφει για «παραδοσιακή τέχνη της Ακτής του Ελεφαντοστού». Στις σελίδες για την Ακτή δεν πήρε κάτι πιο σύντομο το μάτι μου.

(Ο κάτοικος της Γενεύης, σε επόμενη γυροβολιά.)


----------



## Zazula (Sep 1, 2010)

Συμφωνώ με τον Νίκελ για το _ιβουαριανός_ (παρεμπ: τη λέξη για τον κάτοικο της Ακτής Ελεφαντόδοντος / Ελεφαντοστού την κάνει γαργάρα και το ΛΝΕΓ, το οποίο συνήθως δίνει αυτές στις πληροφορίες).

ΥΓ Για εκείνο το Gentilé που αναφέρθηκε πιο πάνω, ωωω θεέ μου!!!... http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?p=29738#post29738


----------



## Earion (Sep 1, 2010)

Δόκτορά μου, καλημέρα, καλό μήνα και καλή αρχή του έτους (δεν εννοώ του σχολικού, εννοώ του πολιτικού έτους· όσοι έχουμε παλιομοδίτικα μυαλά θυμόμαστε ότι κατά τους Βυζαντινούς, και σήμερα πια κατά τις παραδόσεις της Εκκλησίας, η 1η Σεπτεμβρίου είναι η αρχή του έτους –«αρχή της Ινδίκτου» γράφουν τα ημερολόγια).

Πολύ σωστή η επισήμανσή σου ότι έχει καθιερωθεί πια στα ελληνικά το *Ιβοριανός*, και καλώς, γιατί η απλοποίηση αυτή είναι πιο κοντά στα συνήθεια της γλώσσας μας και μου αρέσει. Η απόλυτη συνέπεια στα γαλλικά θα μας ανάγκαζε να τραμπαλίζουμε πάνω στον κυματισμό ενός --*ουαρια*-- που θα μας έφερνε ναυτία.

Ας πούμε τώρα και για τον κάτοικο της Γενεύης. Σωστή η σκέψη σου να ανατρέξουμε στα λατινικά. Geneva, ή ορθότερον Genava το όνομα της πόλης, λέει το λατινικό λεξικό του Κουμανούδη, ής οι κάτοικοι Genavenses ή Genevenses. Στα ελληνικά αυτό θα έδινε *Γενευαίος, παλιομοδίτικα, ή *Γενευιανός, πιο σύγχρονα. Να σταθώ σε μια λεπτομέρεια: θα το ήθελα με βήτα, *Γενεβιανός. (Όπως πολύ σωστά διορθώθηκαν η _Σκανδιναβία_, η _Γιουγκοσλαβία _και ο _Γουστάβος _από τα παλαιότερα σε --αυ-- και μας έμεινε μόνο η _Βαυαρία _με ύψιλον, και άμποτε να συμμορφωθεί κι αυτή).

Τώρα το ωραίο είναι κάποιες παραφυάδες που έβγαλε η αναζήτηση στο Γκούγκλη, ακολουθώντας τους δικούς σου συνδέσμους.

Παραφυάδα πρώτη: ο *Γενάβιος *Τσιτλακίδης, όπου η επιστήμη σηκώνει τα χέρια ψηλά. Να είναι αποκύημα καμιάς παρανάγνωσης; Μήπως κάποιος δεν ήξερε πώς να γράψει ορθογραφημένα το *Γεννάδιος*; Ή πάλι *_Γενάριος _από κάποια μυστήρια παραφθορά του _Ιανουάριος_; Μόνο ο Θεός ξέρει.

Παραφυάδα δεύτερη: στο πρώτο πρώτο εύρημα της αναζήτησης με το λήμμα *Ιβοριανός *κάποιος που συζητάει με χιούμορ βάζει δίπλα στους Ιβοριανούς και τους Μοντενέγκρους! Όχι βέβαια *Μοντενέγκροι οι *Μαυροβούνιοι*. Ούτε θα παρασυρθούμε σε υποτίτλους ταινιών με ήρωα τον Λώρενς της Αραβίας να μεταφράσουμε τη γνωστή του βιτριολική ερώτηση στον έρημο τον ελεγκτή του τρένου:
Would you recognize a Montenegrin hussar? ως: Θα αναγνώριζες ένα *Μοντενεγρίνο ουσάρο;
Πολύ φοβάμαι ότι με την πρόσφατη αγορά του μικρονησιού του Αγίου Στεφάνου από Έλληνα Κροίσο με έξι γράμματα τα ελληνικά μέσα μαζικής αποβλάκωσης θα έρθουν σε επαφή με τη μικρή και ορεινή αυτή χώρα και μας μέλλεται να ακούσουμε πολλά τέτοια.

Παραφυάδα τρίτη: αφού πιάσαμε το Μαυροβούνιο, πάμε και πιο δίπλα. Στο κέντρο της Βαλκανικής έχουμε μια χώρα που εμείς οι Έλληνες την αποκαλούμε με δύο ονόματα: *Κοσσυφοπέδιο *και *Κόσοβο*. Η δική μου προσωπική προτίμηση είναι προς το πρώτο. Πώς λέμε τον κάτοικό της όταν δεν θέλουμε να καταφύγουμε στο *Κοσοβάρος*; Μα βέβαια *Κοσσυφοπεδινός*, κατά το Βατοπέδιο --> Βατοπεδινός.

Παραφυάδα τέταρτη: βάζω στο Γκούγκλη *Genavenses *και μου φέρνει ένα αποτέλεσμα που μου ανοίγει νέους κόσμους! Βιβλίο με διαλόγους για να μαθαίνεις λατινικά! Latin for the new millennium!
Ο σύνδεσμος σε στέλνει στα Γκουγκοβιβλία και σε βγάζει σε μια σελίδα (Getting dressed for a party), όπου τρεις κοπέλες συζητούν τι θα φορέσουν στο πάρτι. Απίθανος διάλογος.

Quid tu gestabis, Maria? Τι θα φορέσεις Μαρία;
Ego bracas Genavenses velim gestare. Εγώ θέλω να φορέσω βράκες Genavenses.
Στο Genavenses είναι το λάθος: οι βράκες δεν είναι από τη Γενεύη, είναι από τη Γένοβα· Genoenses είναι το σωστό. Βράκες, δηλαδή παντελόνια από τη Γένοβα, γενουάτικα, ή, όπως το λέγανε στη Γαλλία de Genes, ή όπως κατέληξε η λέξη στα αγγλικά jeans, δηλαδή τζιν. Κι έτσι η κοπελιά θα φορέσει bracas Genoenses και calceamenta athletica δηλαδή παπούτσια σπορτέξ!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 1, 2010)

Υποκλίνομαι! :) (αλλά τον άγιο *Γενάβιο τον βρήκα πρώτος...)


----------



## nickel (Sep 1, 2010)

Εγώ, τώρα που συνήλθα από τα τζιν, να πω ότι υπήρχε η *Γενευική* (_Genevois_), δουκάτο που περιλάμβανε τη Γενεύη. Ναι, μάλλον θα προτιμούσα κι εγώ *Γενεβική*. Προτιμώ ήδη τη _Βαβαρία_: έχουμε μπερδευτεί ανάμεσα σε _Βαυαρία, Βαυαρούς, βαβαρικός, βαβαροκρατία_ (το Μείζον, τουλάχιστον). Για τους κατοίκους της ελβετικής πόλης θα προτιμούσα *Γενεβίτες*. Και τι θα κάνουμε; _Γενεβίτες_ (ας πούμε), _γενεβικός_, αλλά _Γενεύη_; Όχι _Γενέβη_;


----------



## Rogerios (Sep 1, 2010)

Υποκλίνομαι κι εγώ στη φοβερή παρέμβαση του Earion.

Για τη σχέση της Γένοβας με τα τζην (ο όρος παρέπεμπε στα παντελόνια από χοντρό ύφασμα που φορούσαν οι Γενουάτες ναυτικοί), ας προστεθεί ότι γίνεται προφανέστερη αν αναλογισθούμε ότι κατά τον Μεσαίωνα το τοπωνύμιο γραφόταν ως Jenne (έτσι π.χ. στο περίφημο Χρονικό του Ναΐτη της Τύρου - http://www.fordham.edu/halsall/basis/GuillaumeTyr5.html - ο οποίος βέβαια ούτε Ναΐτης ήταν, μια και ήταν απλώς γραμματέας του Μεγάλου Μαγίστρου των Ναϊτών, του Γουλιέλμου του Μπωζαί, ούτε από την Τύρο).


----------



## Rogerios (Sep 1, 2010)

Και προς επίρρωση της καταγωγής της ονομασίας τζην από τη Γένοβα (αλλά και ως φόρος τιμής σε ένα γενικό εισαγγελέα του ΔΕΚ ο οποίος δεν βρίσκεται πια στη ζωή): προτάσεις του γενικού εισαγγελέα Ρουίθ Χάραμπο Κολομέρ στην υπόθεση C-145/05 (http://eur-lex.europa.eu/Notice.do?...,sk,sl,sv,&val=420295:cs&page=1&hwords=jeans~, βλ. υποσημείωση 3).


----------



## Earion (Feb 29, 2012)

Έχω τη διαβεβαίωση από επίσημη πηγή ότι οι Έλληνες κάτοικοι της Γενεύης χρησιμοποιούν το επίθετο Ζενεβουά (και το θηλυκό Ζενεβουάζ) για να περιγράψουν τον εαυτό τους (προβλέψιμο αυτό) και ότι σπανιότερα καταφεύγουν στο: *Γενεβιώτης*, *Γενεβιώτισσα*.


----------



## pidyo (Feb 29, 2012)

Earion said:


> Υ.Γ. Όσο για τον κάτοικο του Μάντσεστερ, στα αρχαιοπρεπή ελληνικά των μέσων του 19ου αιώνα θα ήταν ασφαλώς Μαγχεστριανός, αφού το Μάντσεστερ λεγόταν Μαγχεστρία. Μάλιστα ο ραγδαία αναπτυσσόμενος βιομηχανικά Πειραιάς της τότε εποχής είχε πάρει την κολακευτική προσωνυμία Μαγχεστρία της Ανατολής.



Αν είχα δει νωρίτερα το νήμα θα είχα οπωσδήποτε σχολιάσει πως ο καθαρευουσιανισμός που μου είχε κάνει μεγαλύτερη εντύπωση όταν ήμουν παιδί, ήταν ο _Μαγχεστριανός Φύλαξ_ για τον οποίο είχα διαβάσει σε μια εγκυκλοπαίδεια (χυδαϊστί, ο Γκάρντιαν).


----------

